# New "Nanga" forward thread fountain pen...



## chugbug (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've been busy and haven't had time to come by in a while, but I wanted to stop in and share one of the newest pen styles I added to my lineup. 

I call it the "Nanga". I derive the names of my pens from the worlds largest mountains peaks, and this one is named after the Nanga Parbat, which is one of the Everest peaks. The name means "Naked Mountain", where Nanga mean naked, and since the pen appears to be "naked" of the barrel threads (the threads are actually on the front of the grip section), I thought it was an appropriate name for the pen.

I posted one pic at the bottom of this page, but you can view others here at my website:
JEB's Pens - Custom Fountain / Nanga / Tortoise Clipless

I've also started making Button Filler pens and have a few shown on my website. I'll try to come back and post one of those here later also.

Material: 
Tortoise Shell Acrylic Acetate.
Dimensions:
Length: Capped = 6", uncapped 5", cap only 2 7/8".
Dia: Cap = .64", barrel = .62".
Nib: #6 Meister 2-tone steel.

Thanks for the opportunity to share.

Cordially...John

John E. Brady
JEB's PENS
www.jebspens.com


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2012)

Too cool!!!!


----------



## renowb (Jan 19, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## Haynie (Jan 19, 2012)

Sweet.  Excuse my ignorance but what does forward thread mean?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 19, 2012)

Definitely a great look.  Kudos.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love the pen, and hate the cap.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 19, 2012)

John,
Great looking pen.  I like the out-of-the-ordinary way the cap/nib attaches. Cool looking pen.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love it!!!!

It looks hand crafted, not "homemade".

Great choice of materials, wonderful workmanship!


----------



## luke39uk (Jan 19, 2012)

Great looking pen and good choice of material. Neat idea and technique to put the threads on the front grip section,reminds me of an Oldwin with the threads on the front.


----------



## chugbug (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, thanks.

Steve... sorry you don't like the cap. Any suggestions to make it better? I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have.

I know it's kind of stright... I originally planned for it to have more of a rounded shape (like the barrel has), but it looked way too fat, so I trimmed it down flatter, which looks much better. 

So then I thought it might look better with a clip, so I'm working on another cap that has one, but I didn't want to have a separate finial with a seam. The cap goes onto the pen a little further than usual (2 1/4" instead of 2"), so in order to make a cap with a standard ringed clip, it needs to be quite a bit longer, which didn't look right at all (the current cap is slightly over 2 3/4"). So I'm working on a hidden clip, but I'm having the same problem with getting it mounted. The clip needs to be mounted on the inside ceiling, but the ceiling is up into the curve of the top of the clip, so it's not low enough to glue the clip onto it without adding material in the inside, but then the ceilings too low and the nib catches. But I haven't given up, I'm still working on it, so any suggestions would be appreciated. What I'd like to have some of those push-in clips, THAT would be the perfect solution.

Haynie... "forward thread" is what I'm calling the style. It comes from the description of the thread location from where they typically are. Normally theyare at the rear of the grip section, but here they are "forward" of the grip section instead of behind. Sorry, the best description I could come up with.

Thanks for asking...John

John E. Brady
JEB's Pens
www.jebspens.com


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 19, 2012)

I like it.

two questions: since I first saw the thread forward design on the Presimo from PSI I've wondered how comfortable it is to write with them up front like that. 

And 2) do you have an issue with the section unscrewing when you go to remove the cap? It looks like in your case the entire section is in the cap so I can see that being a possible issue.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 19, 2012)

That is one sweet looking pen John. I like the looks of the lower barrel. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## boxerman (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 20, 2012)

chugbug said:


> Hi Guys, thanks.
> 
> Steve... sorry you don't like the cap. Any suggestions to make it better? I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have.
> 
> I know it's kind of stright... I originally planned for it to have more of a rounded shape (like the barrel has), but it looked way too fat, so I trimmed it down flatter, which looks much better.


I think that you hit on it.  The barrel's lines are beautiful, but the cap is just straight.  I wonder if the soltion would be to reduce the length of the cap.  Based solely on the dimensions that you gave, it seems that you have quite a bit of cap length that is merely a shoulder before teh threads begin.  Does this long shoulder have a purpose?


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful Work, The cap looks awkward off of the pen sitting to the side, but what does it look like on the pen when it blends in with the sides.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice looking pen.  I thought the lines of the cap seemed a little to straight, compared to the gentle curves of the body, but I looked at the pictures on your website, and the pen has a really nice overall shape.

I really like the material you chose. Very different.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pen.

Scott


----------

